# Today's Google 25cent deals. Amazon matchs most.



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Movie == Crash DEAD
Book == Nora Roberts - unfinished business  DEAD
App == Smart Tools 1-4  DEAD
Music == Rolling Stones - Brussels Affair Album UNAVAILABLE

Apparently it takes Amazon some time before price matching. Need to keep checking, as they are still showing yesterdays deals.
can also get at play.google.com


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks!!

25 cent book rocks!!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I just read The Giver.  Great story and worth way more than the 25 cents!  I got it when it was 1.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Movie   == Reservoir Dogs
Book ==== Moneyball-Michael Lewis - DEAD
MP3 ===== Greatest Hits - Guns & Roses -DEAD
App ===== Tune in Radio Pro - DEAD

Book was only .25 for a couple of hours, now back to regular price.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

My kids are quite excited to have some GnR in the library - I'm not sure how I didn't have it before as it is their Dad's fav. It must have been one of his albums that got stolen and never made it into iTunes!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you so much Tabatha for updating us on the deals.

Got some great bargains with these matches.


----------

